# Shrimp Thread



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks to Mike I am now totally fascinated with shrimp.

Would like to start a shrimp thread that lists what type of shrimp our local members house & the conditions that they are kept. 
Soil, Ph, co2, temp etc. a nice panel break down. 
So many new species being imported it would be nice to know before we spend our money/energy if that particular species is viable or not viable in our water conditions.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I house cherry shrimp in a 20 long along with the rare ghost shrimp. No Co2, fertz, or anything.....just sms substrate and moss with a temp of about 75

I also house bamboo shrimp in my larger 140g tank which is planted with CO2 injection, temp of 78-79. 

KH - 10 GH - 7 PH - 7.6


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I have a cherry shrimp colony in a 20g tall with a HOB filter and some CO2 injection. When originally setup, it had top soil under gravel but I think much of it has decomposed since then. I use RO water reconstituted to GH/KH of 4-5. Don't pay much attention to it but they do fine. I just moved in some Espei Rasboras in the hope that they will spawn. They're egg scatterers and there is lots of plants so it should keep them from eating their eggs, and they shouldn't eat the shrimp like larger fish would. So we'll see... they're "just visiting," I don't intend to leave them there long-term. 

I have a 12g nano in my bedroom that has been neglected for some time. I'm planning to tear it down and reset it as a shrimp-only tank, probably with RCS and perhaps some other compatible (non-cross breedable) types. 

Michael


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Karen! I still want to see pics of your green shrimp! You need list your shrimp and parameters.

Here are mine

36 Yellow Shrimp in:
10g tank, planted low light (2 15 cf), no ferts, rare Excel with mosses, riccia, pellia, fissidens, on pumice rock, black sand
zoomed 501 canister filter
temp 76F, pH 7.6, GH 6-8, KH 12-15, mostly tap but some RO
tankmates- 1 otto, 11 micro rasboras

100ish Red Cherry Shrimp in:
5g tank, planted low light (1 18w T8), no ferts, xmas moss, riccia, pellia, red root floater, frogbite, najas guadalupensis, no substrate
aquaclear mini hob
temp 78F, pH 7.8, GH 6-8, KH 12-18, tap water
tankmates- 1 otto, 1 pencilfish

30 RCS and 30ish Amanos in:
75g community tank, pressurized CO2, 4 x 65w cf, PPS-Pro fertilization, glosso, blyxa japonica, pogostemon stellatus, EcoComplete substrate, driftwood, rock, white sand
Eheim canister 2026
temp 78F, pH 6-6.4, KH 4-6, GH 8-10, RO buffered for GH and KH
tankmates- 30 cardinal tetras, 6 lemon tetras, 2 albino bristlenose ancistrus, 6 ottos, 7 pygmy cories


----------



## niget2002 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have 1 lowely RCS left of 5 in a lightly planted 45tall with a 150W MH. I have no idea what the parameters are, but I semi-regularly dose Excel. Temp is 75-79 degrees. Substrate is "something" and gravel (something=fluorite or laterite maybe?).

Tank mates are 4 neons, 2 bumble-bee dotties, 1 pleco, 1 otto.

This tank is my "let's try this out and see what happens" tank. I'll be moving to a properly set up 75 after we move into the new house in June. There I'll have co2 and be dosing PPS-Pro through an auto-setup. It won't be a shrimp only tank, so I'd be curious what other fish people recommend (I'll be browsing the shrimp forum soon too).


----------



## rod (Aug 10, 2005)

Could any of you experts tell me if Cherry Red Shrimp would be ok with Gold Rams. I have at least 100 shrimp in my 75 gal tank and would like to get some Rams but I've been afraid they would eat the shrimp. Surprisingly the 6 large Congo Tetras don't bother them.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

rod said:


> Could any of you experts tell me if Cherry Red Shrimp would be ok with Gold Rams. I have at least 100 shrimp in my 75 gal tank and would like to get some Rams but I've been afraid they would eat the shrimp. Surprisingly the 6 large Congo Tetras don't bother them.


I would say the rams have a large chance of eating them from time to time, especially when mating and more aggressive. Mine attacked fish similar to their size on occasion, just probably because they were hungry. I keep otos with my Mikrogeophageus ramirezi, along with an ancistrus and some snails... but on second thought I don't think you would lose all 100... if they have plenty of cover they may just cower in the hiding spots. I guess if they reproduce very quickly, then it might actually be a good thing??


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

My roommate said that they should be ok. He said they will eat them if given the opportunity, but if you feed the Rams well and give the shrimp plenty of plants and places to hide, they'll be fine. As fossilguy says, you might lose a few, but they're pretty fast and they multiply too. I just tore down and redid my 240g tank with half a dozen good size discus, a community of Congo tetras, espei rasboras, blue rams, otos, etc. We had to remove quite a few cherry shrimp in that process so they survived. If you want them to thrive, a tank by themselves will allow them to breed like crazy. So if you keep some in a small tank by themselves, you'll always have backups. And if you're local to Dallas, we can hook you up with replacements if you ever need some. 

Michael


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I agree with Michael. I keep them in a 90 Gallon community tank with 4 different types of well fed tetras, corys, a gourami, etc. As long as you have a few moss patches and a well planted tank, they should multiply and do just fine.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Green Shrimp With Eggs
I'm not a photographer.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

rod said:


> Could any of you experts tell me if Cherry Red Shrimp would be ok with Gold Rams. I have at least 100 shrimp in my 75 gal tank and would like to get some Rams but I've been afraid they would eat the shrimp. Surprisingly the 6 large Congo Tetras don't bother them.


This works fine for me in a 75g with 6 Apitogramma Cacutoides, which are far more adept and aggressive hunters than Rams. When I recently rescaped it, I took out a couple hundred cherries.

When I had Rams in my 180g, they were almost pathetic at hunting. I've no idea how those pretty little things live in the wild.

Start with a big colony (100 is plenty) and you'll be fine.

I personally am of the view that a lot of the "no fish!" screams of terror you see are folks with very small tanks, or are more meant for breeding type setups. I wouldn't put rams in my little Nanocube with my CRS... but in my 75g? Let 'em eat some baby cherries, they outbreed the hunting easily.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Good pic Karen! She's big!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...white-spot-bee-caridina-spongicola-shots.html


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Those green shrimp are cool! Thanks for showing and starting this thread.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Pedro The Shrimp God~~~please jump in here you know more about shrimp than just about anyone on planet earth!!!

Some observations on shrimp.
Here are the party animals, defined as not shy and very active. Yellow, Red, CRS & CBS, My mutts that are supposedly blue/black.
Green shrimp are extremely shy they come out at night and feed.
We have converted all the shrimp tanks to RO, hated to but our city water is just very unreliable. 
Kim great seeing you!!! Agree we need to do some trading. I want to see what this red guy breeds like. I am working on a matrix of what conditions we keep our shrimp. Time!!!


----------



## ezcry4t3d (May 25, 2009)

I have RCS in my 90 gal "algae eaters" tank. I'd call it 'moderately heavy planted'. Topsoil substrate, no cap, it's fairly sandy. I started with 75 shrimp about 6 weeks ago, they appear to be breeding since I've seen quite a few berried, although I have yet to see a real abundance of juveniles. I'm hoping it's just been too hot in this tank and they'll pick up now that it has cooled off a bit here. I moved 6 (4 females 2 males) to an established 10gal with christmas moss (all fish that were in the 10 went back in my community tank) so that I can closely monitor breeding. Hopefully in a few more months the colony will really take off in the 90, I'd love to see what a tank with 1k+ shrimp looks like.

From my Tetratest Laborett kit, I have not verified the kits accuracy, but I am positive I'm using the kit right. 

GH (General Hardness): 1 to 4 degrees German hardness (most consider too low)
KH (Carbonate Hardness): 12 to 16 degrees German Hardness (most consider too high)
pH: 8.5 to 8.8 (most consider too high)
NO2 (Nitrite): 0
NH3/NH4+ (Ammonia): 0

No CO2, I may fiddle with some DIY, but I doubt I can impact my tanks much with it. Occasional Flourish when I remember.

I also have a 15 gallon planted with Süßwassertang and Taiwan moss that I started about 4 weeks ago, Eco-Complete substrate. Soon I will be looking for a second species of shrimp to keep in it on my new home office desk. 

** Note that I'm in Waco, nearly 2 hours from Dallas. I intend to try to make a meeting though, I have friends in Arlington that I could visit in the same trip.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Cherry shrimp, 55gal Amazonian biotope pH 6.4 - 6.8 Temps between 70-80 F, soft water. Mixture of Ada, aquatic pond soil, pebbles, fluorite etc.

"Ghost" shrimp (the kind from Petsmart not Macrobrachium species) pH 6.2-6.6, not regulated temperature, 40 gallon tall, soft to hard water depending on water change. Fluorite and pebbles.

pH controlled CO2 injection on both tanks.

I'm thinking of putting a small pebble of limestone in each tank just for their shell coats, although it might be chitin and hardness might not matter?


----------



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

posted this on the shrimp section, but i thought i would post it here too:

Pretty cool scientific paper describing just about all the species of sulawesi shrimp, really cool:

http://rmbr.nus.edu.sg/rbz/biblio/57/57rbz343-452.pdf


----------

